
How To Treat Your Employees - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/23/how-to-treat-your-employees/
======
lifeisstillgood
I honestly had trouble telling if this was being written as a joke for the
first half. Then I started wishing it were.

For example an employee is fired for FedEx 'ing a proposal to USPTO - dumb,
yes but fired? Oh and he snoops on his business partners emails, assumes
everyone will betray him and denies paranoia.

Great read. :-)

